# Meeting Germany 5th of july



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Meeting in Germany 5th of july*

Yesterday we had a meeting in Germany in Elbergen.
Here are some pictures my husband took.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/TreffenInElbergen050708









Fine ( hananese, won 1th price ) and Shima ( mix of shih-tzu and maltese )









Jordi in a trolly ( 14 year old maltese )









Elmo









Bonita in a trolly









Lucy









Amor









Nancy und Charly









Shima, Fine and Bino


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love these! What beautiful dogs and photos. Just wonderful!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Your pictures are gorgeous as are the dogs.
I like that "trolly".... I can think of lots of uses for that!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonderful photos.....I LOVE LUCY~~


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

As always....I enjoyed your pictures. Keep sending


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marvelous pix of some real cuties! Thanks, Ans.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, great pictures of some beautiful dogs. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Judy A said:


> Wonderful photos.....I LOVE LUCY~~


ME TOO! I just printed off Lucy's picture and am going to see if the groomer can cut Tess like this. What a doll!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: WOW! Gorgeous,gorgeous photos! It never ceases to amaze me when you post photos! 

The dogs are gorgeous too! I love Bonita's photo and Elmo's photo-----but that Fine is one pretty boy!:whoo:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Julie

Fine is a girl.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ans - your husband must be good at crawling on the grass! Your photos are, as always, just beautiful. I also have saved Lucy's photo for my groomer to see. What great Hav faces!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Anne

He is.ound:


----------

